# umbilical Hernia



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

Should I pick a puppy with a umbilical hernia? It is a male and I am not planning on nutering.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I believe that they quite often grow out of umbilical hernias as they grow and that they don't cause a problem.

HOWEVER....... 

I would suggest you call your vet and consult him/her about it - we are not vets here on this forum, just lovers of Vizslas


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I bought my Vizsla,Darcy with an umbilical hernia.I paid £850 for her, but my dog trainer said that I should have got her a bit cheaper because of the necessary repair to the hernia,this did not bother me and when I had Darcy spayed the vet repaired the hernia and 12 months down the line she is just perfect...it certainly did not put me off, and never will in the future..


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella had an umbilical hernia, she just had it repaired when she was spayed. The vet did say to me the breeder should really offer a discount, but hey I didn't mind at all. My kids used to skit her and call her "Little Miss Hernia"


----------

